# If I have dark goggle lenses (Anon Red Solex) and it's a snowy/cloudy day how well wo



## Backcountry (Nov 27, 2012)

I have Anon Hawkeye goggles and I have the Red Solex lenses> Lens Tints and it will be a greybird snowy/cloudy day> 
red lodge… - Google Search (on Thursday)
should I bring my old cheap smith goggles with light pinkish lenses? If you haven't already seen the light VLT on the lenses on my Anon goggles are 25%. And the Smith ones are like I'm guessing 50ish. I'm just kinda confused. I know either way it will still be fun but like I said Idk.:huh:

Btw they're the lenses in my avatar.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yes. Bluebird goggles on a flat light day are the suck.


----------



## wesselvdp (Jan 17, 2013)

*Buy some new lenses*

I just ordered a pair of Anon Hawkeye goggles online, with a Blue-solex lens. But I'm definitly buying a pair of extra lenses for the greybird days. They're rather cheap (around 35 bucks) and prefer that above using my old cheap goggles. 

not a real answer to your question, but my opinion for the best solution. 

Off-topic: Can't wait 'till my Hawks are delivered, what is your experience with them?


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> Yes. Bluebird goggles on a flat light day are the suck.


Indeed, visibility (or lack of) can turn a great day into horse plop. I'd definitely take the extra set in case. I have 3 lenses...i mostly only use the one, but the days i switch em it makes a world of a difference.


----------



## Backcountry (Nov 27, 2012)

wesselvdp said:


> I just ordered a pair of Anon Hawkeye goggles online, with a Blue-solex lens. But I'm definitly buying a pair of extra lenses for the greybird days. They're rather cheap (around 35 bucks) and prefer that above using my old cheap goggles.
> 
> not a real answer to your question, but my opinion for the best solution.
> 
> Off-topic: Can't wait 'till my Hawks are delivered, what is your experience with them?


Thanks.
And I really like them! They're pretty cool! I haven't been up alot nor am I good but they pretty cool, and they fit my helmet good! Plus the ones I have look cool! :yahoo:


----------



## Backcountry (Nov 27, 2012)

So I just found out the back up ones are SCOTT Reply Std Goggle - SCOTT Sports and the lenses on those are 32% VLT while mine are 25% VLT. I know that the 7% WOULD matter but I would really prefer to have my goggles.:dunno:


----------

